# Defining Limits. Please Help.



## Brother Houle (Mar 4, 2012)

Here is the scenario... I go out and take a limit in the morning. A co-worker wants to go out in the afternoon. Can I fish and practice Catch & Release while he works on his limit? Can my fish go in the box towards his limit as long as we don't go over five?

What if a group is fishing together and one guy gets more than the others, but the total taken is the boat's limit? Is the guy who did better in violation?

One more question. If you have five in the box, can you continue to fish and cull? Or, can you continue to fish and practice C & R?

I know I see boats out there for hours when the catch rate is high. I assume they are throwing many back, but is that after 5/person are in the box?


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Here is the scenario... I go out and take a limit in the morning. A co-worker wants to go out in the afternoon. Can I fish and practice Catch & Release while he works on his limit? 
Yes
Can my fish go in the box towards his limit as long as we don't go over five?
No

What if a group is fishing together and one guy gets more than the others, but the total taken is the boat's limit? Is the guy who did better in violation?
Technically Yes but rarely if ever enforced unless there are other violations

One more question. If you have five in the box, can you continue to fish and cull? Or, can you continue to fish and practice C & R?
Yes

I know I see boats out there for hours when the catch rate is high. I assume they are throwing many back, but is that after 5/person are in the box?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Answers in the DR forum also.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

tgafish said:


> One more question. If you have five in the box, can you continue to fish and cull? Or, can you continue to fish and practice C & R?
> 
> Yes


NO, Once you have landed (and kept) your five it is illegal to target that species.


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

once you got your 5!!! your done... if you want to continue fishing
keep four in the live well, and just keep throwing the 5th back...


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

BIG DAVE said:


> once you got your 5!!! your done... if you want to continue fishing
> keep four in the live well, and just keep throwing the 5th back...


Exactly. Till you're ready to leave, then boat the fifth one.


----------

